# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Priznati istinu ili živjeti u obmani?

## ladidada

Samohrana sam majka djeteta od 8 mj, biološki otac djeteta me nagovarao na pobačaj,ne želi ni čuti za dijete a kamoli ga upoznati,izgubili smo svaki kontakt.
Muskarac koji je priznao moje dijete moj je sada bivši dečko,i on od početka zna da nije djetetov biološki otac.Situacija je bila jako zamršena,mislili smo da ćemo uspjeti dijete odgajati skupa no ipak smo prekinuli.Imamo korektan odnos,on povremeno viđa dijete i ne plaća alimentaciju,niti ja tražim da plaća. Radi se o tome da njegovi roditelji neznaju da njihov sin nije biološki otac moga djeteta i žive u obmani da su mu oni biološki djed i baka.
Mene to sve više muči,već sam par puta razgovarala s bivšim o tome da prizna istinu svojoj majci ali on to ne želi,boji se da bi ju mogao povrijediti.Moja majka koja također zna istinu nagovara me da ne priznam njegovima ništa jer da je na njemu da im prizna ako želi a ako ne želi neka ovako ostane,kaže mi da ne uništavam njegovoj majci snove,plaši me što će biti ako dijete u budućnosti želi potražiti svoga biološkog oca pa se razocara,a ovako bi bar mislilo da ima "biološkog oca" koji ga rijetko vidi i nebi tražilo pravoga..
A meni to neda mira- mislim da nisam kadra cijeli život lagati djetetu da mu je moj bivši pravi otac,da su mu njegovi roditelji pravi djed i baka.Voljela bih da odrasta u istini od malena,nego da u osjetljivoj dobi sazna istinu i bude povrijeđeno.
Ali nailazim na mnoge kočnice-prvenstveno moja majka,do čijeg mi je inače mišljenja stalo jer se uvijek uspostavljalo da je bila u pravu.
I moj brat me odgovara,svi me plaše da ću istinom povrijediti njegove roditelje i dijete,te da je ovako bolje i neka se ne zamaram više time..
A mene to sve više tišti.
Potražila sam čak i savjet psihologa,anonimno putem e-maila i savjetovano mi je da dijete odgajam u istini.
Koga da poslušam, svoju majku i brata ili svoj unutarnji glas?

----------


## Dijana

Ja bi rekla, svoj unutarnji glas. Jednog dana kad doznaju istinu, svi će kriviti tebe, dijete pogotovo. Ne znam zašto roditeljima
bivšeg niste odmah to rekli, ovako ste se samo zapetljali, pa ćete već morati objašnjavati zašto to odmah niste rekli, a što 
dalje to će biti gore..Nema sreće u laži, bar ne dugoročne.

----------


## Kosjenka

ta kompletna priča nije dobra za tvoje dijete. Još možda da ste skupa ostali nekako nategnuto alii ovako..
ja se ne bi pravdala nikome, nego slušala sebe, svoj unutarnji glas i mislila na svoje diejte, kako bi mu bilo da sazna istinu jednog dana

----------


## Apsu

Uvijek sam za iskrenost.. Nakon bezbroj neprospavanih noći, gutanja, straha i nečiste savjesti , život me tako naučio.. Lažima stvaramo neki svoj svijet u kojem igramo uloge koje nismo, lažemo sami sebe i druge a to dovodi do toga da smo u suštini jako tužna i nesretna bića, a samo jedan trenutak hrabrosti da stanemo i suočimo se sa istinom u oči mijenja život i to mijenja na način da istina nagrađuje one koji su stali na njenu stranu  :Smile:  ..

----------


## Superman

Istina. Iskrenost prema sebi i drugima osnova je za bilo koji kvalitetan odnos u životu.

----------


## cvijeta73

auf. 
i ja sam za istinu.
biti će čupavo mjesec-dva, a onda će se sve srediti, vidjeti ćeš. sve izgleda gore kad o tome razmišljamo, nego kad se stvarno i desi. preozbiljna je to laž, a da bi djetetu to priuštila. a sad je maleni i sve će biti ok.

----------


## Deaedi

> auf. 
> i ja sam za istinu.
> biti će čupavo mjesec-dva, a onda će se sve srediti, vidjeti ćeš. sve izgleda gore kad o tome razmišljamo, nego kad se stvarno i desi. preozbiljna je to laž, a da bi djetetu to priuštila. a sad je maleni i sve će biti ok.


Slazem se. Reci istinu, nema smisla da svi zive u lazi.

----------


## stray_cat

a kaj je sad bitno tko je donator sperme tvoj bivsi decko mu je tata ili ne. mislim da te to muci jer nema konkretan odnos sa djetom. kreni od njega i toga sto on osjeca za dijete. ako zeli biti tata onda to znaci i redovne susret i alimentaciju i brigu o djetetu. 

kad bi ti to funkcioniralo ne bi se uopce zamarala idejama o donatoru sperme

----------


## stray_cat

rasprave na temu istine su mi besmislene i bespotrebne. istina je onakva kavom je ti prikazes. sto znaci odgajati dijete u istini? pa skoro sve mame koj su tu djecu dobile sa neodgovornim budalama sad toj istoj djeci lazu kad se tata ne pojavi, ne spominju djetetu da se ne placa alimentacija nego poksuavaju djetetu zadrzati iluziju o tati koji ih voli

sretno

----------


## Teta Eta

Mislim da trebas reci istinu, prije nego sto lazi (koje su i sad velike) za sobom povuku nove lazi i cijela prica bude van kontrole.

----------


## Charlie

I ja glasam za istinu. To ce ti biti sad tesko, ali kad to pregrmis odahnut ces.

----------


## žužy

I ja sam za istinu.Ali on je taj koji ju mora reči svojim roditeljima.Vjerojatno nemaš neke odnose više sad s njima,a kak cvijeta veli,bit će čupavo možda mjesec dva,al i to bude prošlo a onda ćeš nastaviti normalan život...
A bebač je još mali,neće mu faliti ti ljudi,ako naravno odluče ne viđati ga više.
Ustvari,samo si pročitaj kaj si sama napisala...
* mislim da nisam kadra cijeli život lagati djetetu da mu je moj bivši pravi otac,da su mu njegovi roditelji pravi djed i baka.Voljela bih da odrasta u istini od malena,nego da u osjetljivoj dobi sazna istinu i bude povrijeđeno.*

----------


## Deaedi

> rasprave na temu istine su mi besmislene i bespotrebne. istina je onakva kavom je ti prikazes. sto znaci odgajati dijete u istini? pa skoro sve mame koj su tu djecu dobile sa neodgovornim budalama sad toj istoj djeci lazu kad se tata ne pojavi, ne spominju djetetu da se ne placa alimentacija nego poksuavaju djetetu zadrzati iluziju o tati koji ih voli
> 
> sretno


istina je samo jedna, tu si u pravu. no, bas zato treba jasno reci istinu o bioloskom ocu.

----------


## stray_cat

> istina je samo jedna, tu si u pravu. no, bas zato treba jasno reci istinu o bioloskom ocu.


problem je u terminologiji

donator sperme nije otac, u tom dijelu lezi istina. sto je bolje reci djetetu da, on je insistirao na prekidu trudnoce jer to je istina? gdje je tu pokrice za rijec tata?

----------


## mikka

pa dobro, postoji bioloski otac ili kako ti kazes donator spreme i tata. mislim da to svi mogu shvatiti. 

i ja glasam za istinu, i to sto prije, prije nego se zapetlja jos jace

----------


## Peterlin

> auf. 
> i ja sam za istinu.
> biti će čupavo mjesec-dva, a onda će se sve srediti, vidjeti ćeš. sve izgleda gore kad o tome razmišljamo, nego kad se stvarno i desi. preozbiljna je to laž, a da bi djetetu to priuštila. a sad je maleni i sve će biti ok.


X

Na duge pruge muljanje se ne isplati. Sretno!

----------


## sara10

I ja sam za istinu jer u laži se ne može živjeti. A ovo je ozbiljna stvar, riječ je o tvom životu i životu tvog djeteta. Tim više što nisi u vezi (a i da jesi) sa bivšim, treba reći istinu što prije radi TVOG DJETETA. Mislim da je tu najbitnije tvoje dijete, više od roditelja tvog bivšeg. Njima će to sigurno biti šok, sigurno su se i vezali za malenog, ali nije rješenje živjeti u laži. Kao što si i sama rekla, to te tišti i mislim da će ti život sa tvojim djetetom biti puno lakši ako kažeš istinu. Zamisli samo da  ti dijete to sazna kada bude imalo 14,15 buntovnih godina i onda šta???

----------


## ladidada

Zahvaljujem svima na vašim odgovorima.
Moram samo skupiti snage i prestati povlađivati drugima i misliti prvenstveno na dijete. Naravno,strah me kako će reagirati njegovi,prvenstveno njegova majka ali nas dvije smo oduvijek ostvarivale dobru komunikaciju pa se nekako nadam..da će sve proći u redu.
pozdrav

----------


## Zuska

Dijete ima pravo znati istinu o sebi.

----------


## Mariela

Slažem se sa Zuskom, dijete mora  znati istinu o sebi. Zamisli kako bi mu bilo da istinu sazna u pubertetu ili kasnije (a uvijek se sazna).

----------


## ina33

Istinu, zbog svih uključenih strana, a prvenstveno djeteta i tebe. Na tebe ova situacija već razorno djeluje na psihu, a kako li bi bilo za par godina, kad se od relativno savladive grude nagomila u gromadum, kad tvoj bivši dečko nađe drugu curu i napravi novu obitelj i dodatno zahladi ponašanje - izaći će to na vidjelo ionako vjerojatno za 4-5 godina najkasnije. Sretno!!!!

----------


## IvanaR

Znaš kako se kaže: tri čoveka mogu čuvati tajnu samo ako su dvojica od njih mrtvi. Mislim da ovu tajnu zna suviše ljudi da bi mogla da bude sačuvana. Ali Stray cat je u jednom u pravu, ti i tvoj bivši morate da se dogovorite šta će on nadalje biti tvom detetu, tata ili striček. Kad to sredite i sve ostalo će se srediti.

----------


## naniluc

> strah me kako će reagirati njegovi,prvenstveno njegova majka ali nas dvije smo oduvijek ostvarivale dobru komunikaciju pa se nekako nadam..da će sve proći u redu.


Nemoj se previše nadati da ćete nakon ovog ostati u dobrim odnosima- nećete. Bit će grubih riječi i plača, ali nakon toga će ti biti puno lakše. Ako živiš u malom mjestu bit će ti još teže jer će svi pričati sve i svašta, ali to će potrajati sve do nekog novog skandala tak da se ne trebaš previše živcirati zbog toga.

Dijete svakako treba znati tko mu je tata ( obadva)- donator sperme I čovjek koji ga je priznao kao svoje - tako da ako se slučajno promijene odnosi među njima, kad bude veći, da se slučajno ne zapita- a zašto me tata ne voli.

----------


## Beti3

A nitko nije uzeo u obzir činjenicu da je taj čovjek djetetov otac na papiru ( bez obzira što to nije bila njegova sperma). I to je ISTINA. Nije ni malo važno TKO je BIOLOŠKI otac. On nije otac, on je SAMO davaoc sperme. 

Tvoje dijete će biti dijete čovjeka koji ga je priznao, za cijeli život. To se ne može promijeniti. I zato NE mijenjaj ništa. Nikome ništa ne pričaj o biološkom ocu. On više ne postoji, Nebitan je.

Nebitan je tebi, nebitan je tvome djetetu. Pokušaj promatrati sa tog stanovišta. Ne možeš negirati čovjeka koji ga je priznao kao svoje dijete. On ima sva prava i dužnosti roditelja. Jedino, ako ode na sud i sudski dokaže da tvoj sin nije i njegov sin, tada se sve mijenja. Do tada, on je tata na papiru i mora brinuti i pridonositi uzdržavanju vašeg djeteta. sam je to odlučio i sada neka se nosi s time. pri tome vaš međusobni odnos nije bitan. Dok god je on upisan kao djetetov otac, on to jest, po svim zakonima.

Razmisli JAKO dobro što ćeš učiniti. Možda da se posavjetuješ sa odvjetnikom?

----------


## cvijeta73

beti, a zašto se posvojenoj djeci mora reći da su posvojena? zakonski mora? jel bi ti voljela saznati s 15 godina da ti tata nije, kako vi kažete, donator sperme? iako to sve skupa ništa ne mijenja u životu, ipak je važno.  :Undecided:

----------


## Angie75

> beti, a zašto se posvojenoj djeci mora reći da su posvojena? zakonski mora? jel bi ti voljela saznati s 15 godina da ti tata nije, kako vi kažete, donator sperme? iako to sve skupa ništa ne mijenja u životu, ipak je važno.


nije baš i da ne mijenja ništa u životu, kako kažeš :/
činjenica je da je život u laži užasan, jer ti taj mali glasić u glavi stalno smeta i kvari sva zadovoljstva. uostalom, iskustvo kaže da se svaka laž na kraju dozna. po meni je isto bolje reći kako stvari stoje i jednom završiti s tim. znam da je sad grozno premišljati se, ali kad jednom kažeš i kad se strasti smire, a to nikad nije dugo, osjećat ćeš kao da si odvalila planinu s leđa.

----------


## Beti3

> *Muskarac koji je priznao moje dijete* moj je sada bivši dečko,i on od početka zna da nije djetetov biološki otac.


Pišem o zakonskim posljedicama. Ovaj čovjek je djetetov otac. Po zakonu. I to jt to. Ako to nije, neka me neki pravnik ispravi. Ali, priznanje očinstva sa sobom povlači sve ostalo.

Da li će reći jednom djetetu da mu otac na papiru nije i biološki otac, druga je stvar. U djetetovom rodnom listu piše da mu je to otac. I zamislite sad dijete kojemu se kaže da mu to nije otac, da je netko nepoznat napravio ga. A zašto ga je ovaj priznao? 
Ma, neka svima kaže istinu, meni to nije bitno, ali mora prvo riješiti papirnati dio. Ispisat navodnog oca iz rodnog lista. I ostaviti samo sebe kao roditelja. Može li se to uopće?

Jer, sve dok je u rodnom listu ime nekog muškarca, on je otac, njegovi roditelji su djed i baka. Zakonski. I ako to žele biti.

Opet se pitam, zašto je taj čovjek priznao dijete, ako ga ne želi? Gdje mu je pamet bila? I gdje je otvaračici teme pamet bila kad je to dopustila?
 Izvući se iz svega neće biti ni malo lako. A kako će to prihvatiti najnedužniji od svih, koji će kad-tad saznati tko mu je otac u rodnom listu, ili samo bio otac u rodnom listu...Jadno malo.

----------


## cvijeta73

beti, čini mi se da briješ.

----------


## Mima

Naravno da se to treba riješiti, i zakonski i papirnato.
To dijete može tužiti oca koji mu nije otac za alimentaciju kad postane punoljetno, na primjer.
Iskreno, čisto sumnjam da će taj čovjek nastaviti održavati kontakte sa tako malim djetetom koje nije njegovo sad kad se razišao sa majkom.
Život nosi svakojaka iznenađenja, i jako je poželjno da dijete zna tko mu je otac, ili barem tko nije. Najgore je kad se takve stvari priznaju u zadnji čas.

----------


## MarijaP

Beti je u pravu. Papirnato, dijete ima oca sa svim pravima i obvezama. 

Iz "ispis" treba dici tuzbu i ici na utvrdjivanje ocinstva, pa opet tuzba za utvrdjivanje bioloskog oca koji ce imati sva prava i obveze. 

Rijesi to dok je jos mali. 

I ja cisto sumnjam da ce netko nakon kratke mladenacke veze odluciti vidjati nebiolosko dijete zato jer se upisao kao otac.

----------


## Trina

Ajme..meni bi bilo žao praviti ljude budalama i pustiti ih da žive u uvjerenju da su baka i djed djetetu kojem nisu.  Meni se ova priča ne može usporediti s posvojenom djecom..Kad se dijete usvaja, bake i djedovi su upoznati sa svime. Meni ovo više zvuči kao podvala, koliko god sad to tebi ružno zvučalo.

----------


## maria71

> Ajme..meni bi bilo žao praviti ljude budalama i pustiti ih da žive u uvjerenju da su baka i djed djetetu kojem nisu.  Meni se ova priča ne može usporediti s posvojenom djecom..Kad se dijete usvaja, bake i djedovi su upoznati sa svime. Meni ovo više zvuči kao podvala, koliko god sad to tebi ružno zvučalo.



potpis.

cijeli život je pred tobom ,  odriješi čvorove i kreni dalje.
ovakvi aranžamani  nikad nisu ispali  dobri ni za koga na dulje staze.

----------


## Beti3

> beti, čini mi se da briješ.


nije tema, ali  što nije točno od ovoga što sam napisala?

----------


## maria71

sve je točno  što si napisala

----------


## Beti3

> Radi se o tome da njegovi roditelji neznaju da njihov sin nije biološki otac moga djeteta i žive u obmani da su mu oni biološki djed i baka.


I još nešto, možda zanemarivo, a možda i ne. Sve zavisi koliko toga materijalnog imaju ti navodni djed i baka. Reći ćeš im da to nije njihov unuk, a on po zakonu naslijeđuje svu imovinu svoga oca ( naravno, ako ne bude druge djece, inače dijele ravnopravno), pa tako, u budućnosti i njihovu. I buduća, eventualna, žena tvog nepromišljenog dečka isto će biti oduševljena da dijeli imovinu sa tamo nekim djetetom.

Daj, razmisli. Riješi to odmah. Odi na Centar za socijalni rad, pitaj točno što moraš učiniti i izbriši ovg tobožnjeg oca. Ili šuti zauvijek, iako će to dovesti do mnogih i mnogih problema, ako i upisani otac ne bude šutio. 
Ali, nikako ne možeš samo reći da taj čovjek nije otac i ništa dalje. To naprosto nije dovoljno. I nepošteno bi bilo. Prema svima.

----------


## stray_cat

*paternity fraud roughly 10 percent of all people*


*Mommy's little secret*

_As we  gather to mark the festive season, here's one juicy morsel mom won't be  dishing up: that guy you call your dad may not be. DNA testing has  revolutionized medical science, CAROLYN ABRAHAM reports, but it also has  uncovered the myth of female monogamy. Now doctors are wondering how to  break the news to men_

By CAROLYN ABRAHAM, Saturday, December 14, 2002 Â– Print Edition, Page F1

They came to the hospital together, a husband, a wife and the little  daughter they feared had been cursed by inheritance. Since birth, she  had struggled to breathe, and all the signs pointed to cystic fibrosis.

If the girl truly had the incurable disease that clogs the lungs, she  had to have received two copies of a CF gene, one from each parent.  Tests at the Hospital for Sick Children in Toronto confirmed the  family's worst fears -- and then some.

The girl was indeed afflicted. Her mom carried one of the culprit genes.  But her dad, the doctors discovered, was quite a different story. His  DNA showed no sign of a CF gene, which means he is not a carrier and he  is not her dad.

Hospital staff have felt bound to keep the secret from him. But when they told the mom, it came as no surprise; it rarely does.
"It is probably true in a lot of families, that daddy is not who you  think it is," says Steve Scherer, a senior scientist in department of  genetics at the Hospital for Sick Children.

As families gather this festive season, here is a spicy fact that  mothers might be loath to dish out at the holiday table: It's now widely  accepted among those who work in genetics that roughly 10 per cent of  us are not fathered by the man we believe to be dad.
Geneticists have stumbled upon this phenomenon in the course of  conducting large population studies and hunting for genes that cause  diseases such as cystic fibrosis. They find full siblings to be  half-siblings, fathers who are genetic strangers to more than one of  their children and uncles who are much closer to their nieces and  nephews than anyone might guess. Lumped under the heading of "pedigree  errors," these so-called mis-paternities, false paternities and  non-paternities are all science jargon for the unwitting number of us  who are chips off someone else's block.

The proverbial postman seems to be ringing twice in everyone's  neighbourhood. Non-paternity is believed to cut across all  socio-economic classes and many cultures. Factor it into genealogical  attempts to trace ancestry and it can snap entire branches from a family  tree. Considered in light of long-held views about sexual behaviour, it  exposes the myth of female monogamy and utterly shakes the assumption  that women are biologically driven to single-mate bliss.

The widespread use of DNA analysis has presented science and society  with all sorts of new ethical problems, and now it's pulling this naked  truth out of the closet and into the courtroom. Men who call themselves  "Duped Dads" are looking for legal redress to protect themselves against  paternity fraud, raising questions about the definition of fatherhood.  Several U.S. states are considering legislation that could exempt  non-biological fathers from having to pay child support.

Even the most learned among us are grappling with the implications. Last  month, the 10-per-cent non-paternity rate was cited during a science  seminar for judges in Halifax.

"The judges were just shocked; they really couldn't get over how many  people this would affect," Dr. Scherer said. "They kept saying things  about all those poor people who might be misled -- never realizing that  one of them might actually be among them!"

The notion of a woman carrying the child of someone other than her  partner is older than the Christmas story itself. No geneticist believes  non-paternity to be purely the product of modern immorality; they have  been tripping over the infidelities of earlier generations for decades.
Cheryl Shuman, director of genetic counselling at the Hospital for Sick  Children, said that 15 years ago, when genetic tests were less powerful,  researchers had to draw blood from a child, his or her parents and both  sets of grandparents. "Sometimes we'd get a call from the grandmother,  and she'd say, 'Listen, my son, or my daughter, doesn't know that their  father is not their real father. . . .' "
In the interests of maintaining family peace, Ms. Shuman said, the tests would be dismissed as "uninformative."

Over the years, the hospital has relied on the advice of lawyers and  ethicists to develop policies for handling the situation. For example,  its consent form now warns what a genetic test can reveal. Parents "will  sometimes giggle in the waiting room when they read the paragraph about  non-paternity," Ms. Shuman said. "But then we get the phone call later,  forewarning us as to what we might find."
When a test disqualifies a father, "most women do express some surprise,  but then there is a resignation, or an acceptance that they were kind  of half anticipating this was going to happen. But then all this is  followed very quickly by panic and questions as to whether or not we  will betray their confidentiality."

If the case involves an expectant mother, Ms. Shuman explained, the  hospital's legal obligation is clear: The developing baby is considered  part of the mother and the results of the tests therefore belong to her.

After birth, the course of action is less clear, she said, but lawyers  advise that the child is to be considered the patient, whose needs trump  those of the parents. Since telling the father could trigger a breakup  and leave the child without proper support, the hospital keeps the  secret. Sometimes it can be a whopper. 

In one family with four daughters, the DNA analysis was so surprising  that counsellors asked the mother to explain. "It turned out that the  daughters had three different fathers," said Peter Ray, a scientist at  the hospital. "We cannot make any conclusions based on the family  structures as they are presented to us." 

In the research world, when scientists come across a father in a  mismatched family, they toss the sample. If pedigree errors are not  caught, Dr. Scherer said, they can wreak statistical havoc with a study:  "People have made careers designing software to catch these kinds of  things."

Sample mix-ups can skew results, as can an extremely rare condition  discovered in 1989 in which a child inherits two copies of the same  chromosome from one parent, obscuring the contribution of the other. But  as the number of gene hunts and diagnostic tests has grown and grown,  the leading cause of these anomalies has proved to be mistaken  fatherhood.
Some peg the range at 5 to 10 per cent; others, such as Jeanette Papp of  the University of California at Los Angeles, feel that 15 per cent is  reasonable for the Western world, even if there is no hard evidence.  "It's hard to do studies on these things for ethical reasons," says Dr.  Papp, director of genotyping and sequencing in UCLA's department of  human genetics. "I mean, how do you tell people what you're really  looking for?" 

A British survey conducted between 1988 and 1996 by Robin Baker, a  former professor at the University of Manchester, confirmed the  10-per-cent figure. That seems high to skeptics such as Dalhousie  University geneticist Paul Neumann, although even he admitted that "my  colleague, who's a woman, tells me women have no trouble believing it. .  . . It's the men who can't."

Bernard Dickens, a specialist in health law and policy at the University  of Toronto, said that in another British example, the non-paternity  rate was three times that. 

In the early 1970s, a schoolteacher in southern England assigned a class  science project in which his students were to find out the blood types  of their parents. The students were then to use this information to  deduce their own blood types (because a gene from each parent determines  your blood type, in most instances only a certain number of  combinations are possible). Instead, 30 per cent of the students  discovered their dads were not their biologically fathers. 

"The classroom was, of course, not the ideal place to find out this  information," said Prof. Dickens, who is often consulted on ethical  issues by geneticists at the Hospital for Sick Children.

He feels, as do many researchers, that culture can determine whether  false paternity is very high or very low. For example, in Muslim Egypt,  the integrity of lineage is so important that neither sperm or egg  donation nor adoption is permitted, let alone sexual indiscretion.
But false paternity causes obvious problems for anyone who values a  clear pedigree and makes it a statistical impossibility to trace the  true identity of our ancestors back more than a few generations.

Robert Moyzis, a molecular geneticist at the University of California at  Irvine, recently had to break this news to a friend who had spent  considerable energy and resources compiling a family history that  stretched back 1,000 years. "I had to plug the numbers into a computer  model and prove it to him. The chances that he was related to the  ancestor he thought were zero."

Logistically, it may seem that only men are naturally programmed for  multiple partners. After all, they can produce sperm by the thousands 24  hours a day, seven days a week, and do it well into their retirement  years.

Women, on the other hand, are limited to the eggs they were born with,  maturing one a month and not much past their fourth decade of life. The  precious few shots that women have at reproduction may drive them to  seek the best mate for prospective offspring -- though the decision  might be wholly unconscious.

This notion is bolstered by the "sperm wars" theory, in which Britain's  Dr. Baker has noted that sperm of two different men can effectively  battle over the spoils of fertilizing the egg in a woman's reproductive  tract.

In 1999, a questionnaire in Britain found that most women tended to be  unfaithful to their long-term partners around the time they were most  fertile.
That same year, researchers at St. Andrew's University in Scotland  concluded that women seem to desire different types of men at different  times of the month. When they are most likely to conceive, they are  attracted to men who have very masculine features, preferring more  feminine men when they are not ovulating.

The researchers suggested that women may subconsciously feel that beefy  men may make a better biological contribution to a baby, but softer  features may signal a better father.

And strangers may have a biological advantage. "There is actually data  from Britain," said sexual-behaviour expert Judith Lipton, "that  suggests a woman may be more likely to conceive with a fresh partner  because a woman can essentially develop antibodies against her regular  partner's sperm, so that she may be more likely to be impregnated by  fresh sperm."

Between 30 and 50 per cent of women cheat on their partners, compared  with 50 to 80 per cent of men, said Dr. Lipton, a psychiatrist with the  Swedish Medical Center in Washington who last year co-wrote The Myth of  Monogamy with her husband, David Barash.

"This jibes with the idea that as many as 10 per cent of these relations  may result in pregnancy," she said, explaining that women may cheat as  an escape from a bad marriage, for revenge on a cheating partner, to  find a better provider, or just for fun.
All this messing around might have been predicted by animal behaviour,  but it has been only recently that researchers learned just how hard  faithful females are to find in any species.

Dr. Barash, a zoologist and professor of psychology at the University of  Washington, explained that while it was generally known that most  mammals are rarely monogamous, certain species were held up as paragons  of virtue. Scientists believed, for example, fidelity was definitely for  the birds. "But not even the swans are monogamous, and they were the  poster children for monogamy. Despite their waterfront property, they  still sneak around with the neighbours." 

With the 1980s advent of DNA fingerprinting, a quick molecular test  that, among other things, tells scientists whether two creatures are  genetically related, researchers have realized social monogamy has  little bearing on sexual monogamy in the animal kingdom.
"A lot of hanky-panky goes on even if two creatures set up house together," Dr. Barash said.

Despite thousands of hours of observation, birds managed to fool not  only their mates into thinking they were faithful, but their observers.  Yet DNA tests show that 10 to 50 per cent of birds are fathered by a  male other than the one sharing the nest.

"We always knew the possibility was there for males to be available and  receptive to EPC -- extra-pair copulation -- but what was not known was  that the mated females would do the same thing," Dr. Barash said.

In part, researchers figured females would be deterred from cheating  since they had more to lose than a male by fooling around -- their mate  might stop foraging to feed the hungry offspring, cutting off the animal  equivalent of child support, or worse, turn violent. Yet this, he said,  seems only to have inspired females to perfect the art of secrecy and  deception: They persistently sneak off in search of stronger genes,  better feeding grounds, good providers and protectors.

These trysts may have been overlooked, said Frances Burton, an  anthropologist at the University of Toronto, because the researchers  were often male. "There is a weird double feedback thing that goes on  when it comes to observing animals, particularly non-human primates. We  impose upon the observations human prejudices . . . it can obfuscate  whatever truth there is."

Even the fact that female animals actually derive enjoyment from  copulation wasn't fully accepted until 1971, when Prof. Burton showed  that female monkeys stimulated with an electric toothbrush did in fact  reach orgasm. "Though they rarely did with male monkeys," she added,  "because the males did not engage them for long enough periods."

Now the hope that fidelity is compatible with wildlife has all but  vanished. DNA testing is crossing one species after another off the  list. Of 4,000 mammalian species, only 3 per cent are still considered  candidates. Birds, bees, snails, snakes, fish, frogs . . . not even  mites are monogamous. You have slide well down the food chain before Dr.  Barash will put his money on a contender: Diplozoon paradoxum,a  parasitic flatworm found in the gills of freshwater fish. The first time  two worms mate, their bodies are fused together for life.
None of this should imply that humans are incapable of monogamy, he  added. "Saying something is natural is often used to justify  unacceptable behaviour. It's natural to poop on the floor, but we spend a  lot of time becoming house broken."

His wife, however, said the moral transgression of infidelity cannot  compare with the deception of lying about paternity. She thinks  paternity fraud should be considered a crime of the highest order.

"Reproductive deception is morally similar to rape," Dr. Lipton said.  "If you trick someone into raising a baby not his own, and he puts 20  years of his life into an endeavour based on a falsehood, that is  appalling.
"If I were the queen of the world, birth control, of any form, would be  available to any woman who wants it and DNA testing would be available  for all the men so that they would know who their babies are."

There are certainly those -- the "Duped Dads" among them -- who would agree with her.

Morgan Wise remembers how in 1999 the doctor rose from his chair, walked  around the desk and sat down in front of him. Mr. Wise's youngest son  had been diagnosed with cystic fibrosis years earlier, but a medical  test showed Mr. Wise did not carry a CF gene.
"My first thought was that they must have misdiagnosed my son," the  40-year-old railway engineer from Big Spring, Tex., said in an interview  this week.
But then the doctor looked him squarely in the eye and said: "Morgan, do  you have any reason to think this boy might not be yours?"

The possibility seemed outlandish. He had been married to the same woman  for 13 years and they had had three boys and a girl before they broke  up in 1996. But for peace of mind, he decided to go ahead with paternity  tests.
In March, 1999, the results arrived by mail -- a creased piece of paper telling him that not one of the three boys was his.

"I felt anger toward [my first wife] and sadness, and I felt so sorry  for my kids," Mr. Wise recalled. "I told my boys, 'I love you all,  you'll always be my sons, the only difference is now I'm not your birth  father.' "
Despite this revelation, a district court judge ruled that Mr. Wise had  to continue paying child support for the three boys. Based on a  500-year-old common law, most states operate on the presumption that a  husband is the father of any child born to his wife during a marriage.

Mr. Wise took his case to the media, hoping to generate political  support and contact other men in a similar situation. Instead, he  angered the judge, who revoked his visitation rights to the children but  left him responsible for $1,100 (U.S.) in monthly support.
"This," Mr. Wise warned, "could happen to anyone."

The Wise verdict has become a flashpoint for men who discover that their  children are not their own. Many are actually eager to find out,  ordering paternity kits over the Internet. (The American Association of  Blood Banks reports that 30 per cent of men who suspect they are not  biological fathers are right.)

Men have set up support groups and begun to lobby to change what they  see as archaic laws. Three states have bills pending that would take  paternity fraud into account and at least three others have already  passed similar legislation.

The Wise case also has focused legal minds and ethicists on the  definition of fatherhood, and the prevailing view appears to be that dad  is the man who reads you bedtime stories, not necessarily the man who  shares your DNA.

In Canada, there has been no case in point. But Prof. Dickens at U of T  said a recent ruling suggests that Canadian courts would discount DNA  evidence over the best interests of the child. A few years ago, he said,  a man tried to win visitation rights for a child he believed he had  fathered with a woman who had since married someone else.

The court ruled that the former boyfriend's biological contribution did  not outweigh the risks of compromising the bond the child had forged  with the mother's husband. "If you have acted in a fatherlike way toward  a child, then you are the father," Prof. Dickens said. "Fatherhood is a  social reality, not a genetic reality."

He firmly believes that people who undergo genetic tests to find out  about paternity are entitled to such information. But those being tested  for a genetic ailment or some other inherited trait cannot expect the  same: "It's not for geneticists to spring this information upon them.  The point is, when you are testing for a particular trait, it's either  there or it's not there, and there is no need to say why it is or why it  isn't."

Some fathers, of course, feel differently. Stacy Robb, founder and  president of the support group DADS Canada, said that "it's unfair  because the doctors come across this information and they don't tell the  man listed as the father on the birth certificate. It's a disregarding  of men's rights. The point is mothers and fathers are not treated  equally."

And as the staff at Hospital for Sick Children are learning, keeping  secrets can backfire. In one case, a father who tested negative for a  gene that his sick child had inherited wrongly believes himself to be  both a carrier of a genetic disorder and the child's natural father.
Ms. Shuman said counsellors have never told him otherwise, even after  his marriage broke up. But recently, he contacted the hospital again to  say he has a new partner and wants to come in for further testing. He  assumes that any child produced in his new relationship also may be at  risk.

Telling him there is no risk would reveal the truth about his first  child. Going ahead with the test denies him the truth about his own DNA.
Prof. Dickens suggests testing the new partner. If she turns out to be a  non-carrier, there is no need of further discussion. But Ms. Shuman  said that also may leave counsellors with some unwanted "moral residue."

"He hasn't come back in yet," she added, "but we may have to reveal the  results . . . It all gets messier than you might think. Welcome to my  ethically charged world."

Carolyn Abraham is The Globe and Mail's medical reporter.

----------


## stray_cat

*How Many Men Unknowingly Raise Children Who Aren't Their Own?*


A 2006 survey found that 1.7 to 3.3 percent of fathers are unknowingly  raising children who aren't their own. The study found that dads who opt  to challenge the paternity of a child are far less likely to be the  actual father than fathers who are confident enough not to challenge it.  The percentage of fathers who are highly confident of their child's  paternity are not the actual fathers 1.7 percent of the time.

http://www.wisegeek.com/how-many-men...-their-own.htm

----------


## stray_cat

*One Out Of Ten People Weren’t Fathered By The Man They Believe Is Dad*_The following is the second chapter from my_ *disinformation*_ book_, 50 Things You’re Not Supposed to Know: Volume 2,_ published in 2004. For more on me go to_ The Memory Hole _or follow me_ @RussKick on Twitter. Geneticists, disease researchers, and evolutionary psychologists have  known it for a while, but the statistic hasn’t gotten much air outside  of the ivory tower. Consistently, they find that one in ten of us wasn’t  fathered by the man we think is our biological dad.
 Naturally, adoptees and stepchildren realize their paternal  situation. What we’re talking about here is people who have taken it as a  given, for their entire lives, that dear old Dad is the one who  contributed his sperm to the process. Even Dad himself may be under this  impression. And Mom, knowing it’s not a sure thing, just keeps quiet.
 Genetic testing companies report that almost one-third of the time,  samples sent to them show that the man is not father to the child. But  these companies are used when there’s a court order in a paternity suit  or when a man gets suspicious because his kid looks a lot like his best  friend or his wife’s coworker. So we shouldn’t be surprised that the  non-paternity rate for these tests hovers around 30 percent.
 The shocker comes when we look at the numbers for accidental  discoveries, those that occur when paternity isn’t thought to be an  issue. Sometimes this happens on an individual basis; other times, due  to large-scale studies of blood types, disease susceptibility, kinship,  and other fields of medical and scientific investigation.
 Dr. Caoilfhionn Gallagher of the University College Dublin gives an example of the former:
The paradigmatic situation is that three people come to a  hospital together, a husband, wife and their child who they fear has  cystic fibrosis. If the child has the incurable disease she must have  received two copies of the CF gene, one from each parent. Tests at the  hospital confirm the family’s worst fears — she has the disease — but  also reveal something unexpected. The child’s mother carries one of the  culprit genes, but the father’s DNA shows no such sign, which means he  is not the carrier and therefore cannot possibly be her biological  father.The latter type of discovery occurred in the classic case from the  early 1970s. Scientists were eyeballing blood types in the British town  of West Isleworth, taking the red stuff from entire families. They  realized, to their dismay, that fully 30 percent of the children had  blood types which proved that they couldn’t possibly be biologically  related to their “fathers.” The true rate of illegitimacy was still  higher, though, because even some fathers and bastards would have  matching blood types due to coincidence. The researchers estimated that  the true rate was around 50 percent.
 Other studies have found a 20–30 percent rate in Liverpool, 10  percent in rural Michigan, and 2.3 percent among native Hawaiians. The  overall figure of 10 percent is actually an average estimate based on  many studies taking place in sundry regions over the course of decades.  In his book Sperm Wars: The Science of Sex, biologist Robin Baker, PhD,  summarizes the stats:
Actual figures range from 1 percent in high-status areas  of the United States and Switzerland, to 5 to 6 percent for  moderate-status males in the United States and Great Britain, to 10 to  30 percent for lower-status males in the United States, Great Britain  and France.The prestigious medical journal the _Lancet_ concurs: “The  true frequency of non-paternity is not known, but published reports  suggest an incidence from as low as 1% per generation up to about 30% in  the population.”
 The research shows that the lower a purported father’s socioeconomic  status, the more likely his wife got someone else to father the child.  From a Darwinian standpoint this makes perfect sense, since she wants  her offspring to have the highest-caliber DNA, which may not come from  the stiff she settled for at the altar.
 This knowledge should make Father’s Day a much more interesting, and introspective, holiday…

http://disinfo.com/2011/02/one-out-o...elieve-is-dad/

----------


## Angie75

> I još nešto, možda zanemarivo, a možda i ne. Sve zavisi koliko toga materijalnog imaju ti navodni djed i baka. Reći ćeš im da to nije njihov unuk, a on po zakonu naslijeđuje svu imovinu svoga oca ( naravno, ako ne bude druge djece, inače dijele ravnopravno), pa tako, u budućnosti i njihovu. I buduća, eventualna, žena tvog nepromišljenog dečka isto će biti oduševljena da dijeli imovinu sa tamo nekim djetetom.
> 
> Daj, razmisli. Riješi to odmah. Odi na Centar za socijalni rad, pitaj točno što moraš učiniti i izbriši ovg tobožnjeg oca. Ili šuti zauvijek, iako će to dovesti do mnogih i mnogih problema, ako i upisani otac ne bude šutio. 
> Ali, nikako ne možeš samo reći da taj čovjek nije otac i ništa dalje. To naprosto nije dovoljno. I nepošteno bi bilo. Prema svima.



khm, beti ima point  :Undecided:

----------


## cvijeta73

> nije tema, ali  što nije točno od ovoga što sam napisala?


mea culpa, površno sam čitala.

----------


## apricot

> Opet se pitam, zašto je taj čovjek priznao dijete, ako ga ne želi? Gdje mu je pamet bila? I gdje je otvaračici teme pamet bila kad je to dopustila?


ne bih bila tako stroga
sigurno su oboje u tom trenutku upravo tako mislili i napravili u najboljoj namjeri i za sebe i za dijete

pa svi mi se u crkvi/općini zaklinjemo na ljubav do groba i u tom trenutku doista tako i mislimo
a poslije... 

treba razriješiti situaciju dok je dijete malo, kasnije će i traume biti veće
jednako i za baku i djeda... njima će srce biti slomljeno, to je sigurno
ali opet bolje sada nego kasnije

iako, ne bih bila u koži njihova sina dok im to bude govorio

----------


## baka

Baka i djeda od sina im posvojenog unuka imaju pravo znati tu činjenicu. 
@ladidada već ovim javnim postom posvjetlila si sebi što ti je činiti.

----------


## Beti3

Ustvari, i napisala sam bila, pa obrisala, da zaljubljeni imaju različitu percepciju svijeta dok je kemija takva kakva je među njima. A kad se emocije slegnu, onda se malo razumnije gleda. Iako, to ne opravdava nepromišljene odluke.

Iako, svi smo imali nepromišljenih odluka, ustvari ne mogu reći svi, ali ja sigurno jesam. Srećom, nijednu ovako kompliciranu.  :Smile: 

I ne bih voljela biti niti u koži tih ljudi kad saznaju da nisu djed i baka. I tu će emocije raditi sve u šesnaest. Slomljena srca, kako kaže apricot, sto posto.

Čim, čim prije, tim, tim bolje  što se tiče razrješavanja.

A, ma valjda smijem reći, svaka žena u plodnim godinama treba dobro razmisliti ako ide u odnos bez zaštite. Da je ugraditi neki čip koji kaže: STOP, plodna si! Ali, nema. Posljedice svojih postupaka svatko mora podnašati, kakve god bile. Dobro je da su svi zdravi i živi. Slomljena srca i prijateljstva će zarast. A život je samo jedan.

----------


## peg8020000

Ako tebe to kopka to je jedna stvar, ali što se tiče istine ko takve, ona je precjenjena.... Ako dijete ima dobru baku i djeda po ne-biološkom ocu, koji ga vole,  trebaš li mu to oduzeti?

----------


## rena7

Ja sam uvijek za istinu ma kakva god ona bila. Tako da....

----------


## ladidada

Samu sebe preispitujem dali je pametno da kažem istinu :moj je razlog zato jer on i ja ionako ne živimo skupa od početka,on nas uopće ne zove  niti baš pita za dijete,kaže da neće smetati  time da nazove ali da voli dijete.Čujemo se samo kad ga ja nazovem i predložim da se vidimo (ja dofuram malog njemu),ne zato jer sam ja tako tražila već zato jer on valjda uopće nebi nazvao.
Ne tražim nikakvu financijsku potporu ali da sam na njegovom mjestu barem bih malome koji put kupila pelene.A pelene treba često kupovati,nisu jeftine a ja ne radim. (Pomažu mi moji roditelji i ono što dobivam od hzzo-a prvih godinu dana-1600kn..)
Isto vrijedi za njegove,vole dijete ali nisu baš nešto vezani za njega-vide ga jednom mjesečno,ne sjete se nikad barem pelene kupiti.
Često se sjetim kad sam bila trudna tokom jedne svađe bivši mi je rekao "kad rodiš,ajde priznat ću ti dijete al nećeš me više vidjeti",a kad sam mu to nedavno spomenula (zbog njegova negodovanja da kažemo istinu njegovoj mami),rekao je "ali to je bilo tada"..
Nije da je on loš, ali teško ga privolim na neki razgovor i rješenje situacije.Stalno mi spominje kako je on u k... zbog svog promašenog života(kaže da nije to zbog mene i djeteta već općenito) i stalno me odgovara od bilo kakvog razgovora jer mu je to prestresno.
Meni je na umu da djetetu ništa ne muljam-voljela bih od početka istinu da zna , da mu je on nebiološki otac ali otac na papiru,zbog tog i tog razloga(razlog je da smo se voljeli i željeli ga odgajati zajedno ali nismo uspjeli). Njegovi roditelji su njegovi roditelji (imenom) a ne "djed i baka",ali ako ga oni i dalje žele tretirati kao unuka ja neću braniti,samo želim da zna da mu nisu biološki djed  i baka.
Ako u budućnosti ikad pita za biološkog oca (a bude) ne želim mu niti tu muljati-bila sam zaljubljena u toj kratkoj aferi ali taj čovjek mi ništa ne znači,ali dao mi je tebe najboljeg na svijetu i zato sam mu zahvalna.
Ako ga bude pokušao naći-pokušat ću ga svim silama odgovoriti i pripremiti ga da ako ga krene upoznati da će se najvjerojatnije razočarati..
Moja bliska prijateljica odrasla je u identičnom slučaju bez oca(nije ju htio,otišao je) ali rekla mi je da ga nikada nije imala želju upoznati,da ju to čak niti ne kopka jer je primala bezuvjetnu ljubav od mame,tetke i bake i djeda i to joj je sasvim dovoljno,nikad joj nije falio taj "neki čovjek",kako kaže.
Znam ,nisu sva djeca ista,moj slučaj nemora biti isti ali ona mi je slamka nade,tj.njen slučaj..
Nadalje,puno razmišljam dali bi bilo pametno priznati njegovima istinu prije 1. rođendana djeteta (zbog zajedničkog slavlja)..

----------


## ana.m

Potpisujem Beti. 
U kakvim ste vi odnosima uopće?
Planiraš li cijeli život biti u kontaktu s njim i njegovim roditeljima? 
Po svemu rekla bih da niste dugo bili u vezi i kad tad svatko od vas krenuti će svojim putem. On pogotovo.
Vjerojatno se bude i oženio, imao djecu, što tada?
Mislim, ako on želi biti otac tom djetetu, to je u redu, ali to morate riješiti vas dvoje. 

Sretno!

----------


## Tanči

Očinstvo se može osporavati do djetetove 7.godine života.
Ako do tada roditelji, upisani kao roditelji ništa ne poduzmu, nakon toga samo dijete može osporavati očinstvo do punoljetnosti.

----------


## Dijana

ajajaj..jesi se zaletila s tim priznavanjem očinstva-vjerojatno si jako mlada. No, kako "djed i baka" nisu nešto previše
vezani za "unuka", možda im istina neće toliko teško pasti. Ako ga sad, dok misle da je on krv njihovog sina, vide jednom
mjesečno, tko zna koliko će ga željeti vidjeti kad saznaju istinu..Istina će vam svima razbistriti odnose..i potpisujem beti, riješi
to do kraja, taj tata je djetetu otac uistinu samo na papiru, oslobodi i njega i dijete mogućih nepotrebnih zavrzlama u budućem
životu. Ne znam kako ide ta procedura, je li uopće moguće jednom kad priznaš očinstvo, tog istog očinstva se "odreći"?
Čini se da je tvoj bivši nespreman svojim roditeljima reći istinu, može biti da će taj teret pasti na tebe. Ako budeš njega čekala,
tko zna hoćeš li dočekati, njega savijest izgleda ne pere previše..uzmi stvari u svoje ruke i stvori čiste odnose da možeš mirna dalje graditi svoju i djetetovu budućnost.

----------


## stray_cat

da li je moguce da je tata sa papira depresivan? sto uopce osjecas prema njemu? ako ti je stalo do njega meni se cini da mu treba pomoc. jedino sto ne kuzi da li je to pomoc da se pokrene ili ce cijeli zivot biti takav mlitav, prepun zaljenja za samog sebe

----------


## Zuska

Riješi to što prije. Ne trebaju ti slike sa zajedničke proslave za koje će te dijete jednom pitati tko su ti ljudi... Očito da ni čovjek koji se zakonski vodi kao otac ne ispunjava ulogu oca, a niti to rade djed i baka, ako sam dobro shvatila tvoj post. Oslobodi se laži i kreni dalje...velika je vjerojatnost da ćeš jednom sresti čovjeka s kojim ćeš se voljeti i koji će tvojem djetetu htjeti biti otac. 
Ako ostaneš u ovom odnosu zakomplicirat ćeš vam budućnost, a bit će i više povrijeđenih.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> ajajaj..jesi se zaletila s tim priznavanjem očinstva-vjerojatno si jako mlada.


"Morala" je imati nekog tko će priznati očinstvo. U slučaju kad "nema oca" kad se dijete upisuje u matične knjige, upliće se centar  za socijalnu skrb, traži se da mama kaže netko ime, (jer dijete ima pravo znati tko je otac)... poziva se ta osoba, upliće se i sud, utvrđivanje očinstva i sl. Ne sjećam se detalja i ne znam praksu, ali nekad sam i ja polagala obiteljsko pravo, i sjećam se da se ne može samo tako "lako proći" s "nema oca" kad se upisuje dijete.

Znam da su ljudski odnosi gadna stvar, ali meni je ovo prvenstveno pravno pitanje - po zakonu on će uvijek biti otac tom djetetu (osim ako se sudski ne ospori očinstvo), i oni će do kraja života pravno biti roditelj i dijete sa svim pravnim odnosima i odgovornostima koje im pripadaju, i on prema djetetu, i odrasli sin prema njemu (gadna je stvar obiteljsko pravo  :Smile: ).

----------


## ina33

I to što će pravno bit roditelj (znači naslijeđivanje i sve ostalo, što će postati upitno čim se otac malo skocka i osnuje novu obitelj i dobije novu djecu), a ne i stvarno, će tek prenapregnuti emotivne odnose - kad svi ti budući navale tražit svoja prava, imovinu, rješavanje toga. Hoćeš li se moći nositi s tom budućom hostilnošću koja će sigurno doći, pitanje je za koliko točno godina - 1, 2, 3-5 itd. Želiš li to natovariti na dijete?

Po meni, opali sad tu bombu svakako prije 1. rođendana, nikako poslije, pa to bi bilo tek, po meni, previše - nakon zajedničkog slavalja i slikica, BUM.

Mislim da na upisanog oca u smislu neke akcije ne možeš računati i da moraš uzeti stvar u svoje ruke. Što misliš, hoće li (a ne zove, i dijete viđa tako rijetkom dinamikom, kao i njegovi, uostalom), i nakon objave da nije biološki tata biti protiv brisanja?

On mi se, barem po ovome što si napisala i onako kao što ja vrlo brzinski i površno čitam, čini kao pasivac - on će napraviti ono što je u određenom trenutku namjanje bolno. Ali, nečinjenje sada će dovesti sigurno do većih bolova u budućnosti, po meni (osim ako upisani tata nije gej i nema tipa 60 godina i više-manje možeš računati na to da neće biti novih nasljednika, možeš imat samo njegovu emotivnu hladnoću koje dijete nikad neće shvatiti).

Sretno, nije ti lako, i treba ti snage ma kako se to rasplelo!

----------


## ina33

A emotivna hladnoća uopće nije mala stvar, tek će to bit nerazumljivo djetetu - tata je tu kao, na papiru, ali kao da i nije, što je ono krivo, zašto je tata tako hladan itd.

Probaj se odmaknut od razmišljanja ova godina i proslava rođendana i probaj stisnut u glavi fast forward i kako vas vidiš za 5 godina (tebe u novoj vezi, njega u novoj vezi, mamu i tatu od tvoje nove veze, mamu i tatu od njegove nove veze, buduću djecu, cijelu frtutmu).

----------


## ina33

I u mom scenariju, najkasnije u pubertetu nove djece tvoje dijete bez sumnje pogađa spoznaja da nije biološko dijete i da mu majka (jer ono će se okrenuti  najvažnijoj osobi, osobi s kojom živi - u ovom slučaju, majci) nije govorila istinu (čim počne borba za očeve financijske resurse - alimentacija itd).

----------


## flopica

treba reći istinu i to što prije moguće
pripremi se na negativne emocije, na šok, na sve ono što moraš izdržati
neće ti biti lako, ali zapravo možda i hoće, lakše nego sad

jednostavno nije ispravno da ti ljudi ne znaju istinu i da ih držiš u takvoj obmani
to nitko ne zaslužuje

osim toga, ja bi to učinila ponajprije zbog djeteta- nije fer da krene u život s takvom laži o sebi
ti si mu mama i moraš biti iskrena prema sebi i njemu i svijetu oko sebe
i vjerujem da ćeš time skinuti veliki teret koji sad nosiš
a rođendansko slavlje- a hebiga, bolje i sami ti i on ako treba ali onako kako treba - neopterećeno i sa srcem
sretno  :Love:

----------


## littletunafish

a šta je sa PRAVIM bakom i djedom? kad si već kod istine, možda bi oni bili voljni imati unuka, bez obzira što njihov sin ne želi dijete?

----------


## ladidada

Pročitala sam sve vaše odgovore i samo su očvrsnuli moje daljnje namjere i potaknuli me da se dodatno pomno raspitam o svemu u Centru za soc.skrb,već sam zapisala sva pitanja koja ih imam pitati.
Hvala svima od srca na trudu koji ste si dali odgovorivši mi a meni ste JAKO puno pomogli i posvijetlili mi što ću dalje.
Molim se Bogu da sve prođe u redu,ako ne odmah a ono barem kasnije..

----------


## BucoPuco

Prema konvenciji o pravima djeteta-dijete ima pravo odmah nakon rodjenja na ime, drzavljanstvo i da zna za svoje roditelje i uziva njihovu skrb. 
Pretesko bi to bilo kasnije u zivotu otkriti. Djetetu mislim. 
Uvijek postoji mogucnost s jednoga dana tko zna kad se pojavi bioloski otac jer ga tko zna sta pukne u glavu i pozeli vidjeti to svoje dijete.. I sta onda??? Kakav bi to sok bio za dijete!? Ja bih to izbjegla. Baku  i djeda ce to povrijediti ok. Oni su odrasli i imaju vec razvijene mehanizme zastite. Dijete nema. Bolje povrijediti baku i djeda istinom nego vlastito dijete lazima. Djetetu bi se mogao srusiti cijeli svijet u slucaju da sazna da je sve ono prema cemu je sebe definiralo bilo lazno. Ja to ne bih riskirala.
Sta god da odlucis sretno!!

----------

